# News Damon Watson



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juli 2013)

Nach seinem Facebook Statement wird er aufgrund von Knie schmerzen das Trialen aufgeben. 
Hier:

https://www.facebook.com/DAMONWATSONOFFICIAL/posts/353948624733939

,,Regretfully im waving goodbye to trials 

Its bin a massive part of my life for around 9 years, but my knee cant take anymore. If i carry on im gonna be struggling to walk at this rate and i dont want to ruin my knee to the point were i cant lift.
Ive met some amazing people through this hobby and most of my good friends i met through riding, its bin the best hobby ive had and im sad to let it go, but good things have to end. Im also not enjoying the way trials is going, with regards to EVERYTHING being either comp or 24" street, the tgs market is dying and i dont want to stick around to watch it deteriorate.

I could carry on riding but impacts from dropgaps are the main contributor to the pain/injury and theres no way id want to ride and not do them, they are the best part of trials!

Ive been fortunate enough to be sponsored throughout my riding, and im really thankful for that, the amount of parts ive broke i would be in some serious debt right now, haha

Ide really like to thank Jaf Bikes Metabolics Heatsinkbikes.com Crazybike Components Staninter @Cross king (wont tag << )

the page will be active until my hashtag two is released 

thankyou to everybody whos supported and enjoyed my riding too."


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juli 2013)

Der Wahnsinn 
Habs gerade gelesen und wollte es posten...
Bedauerlich!
In meinen Augen eine absolute Größe des Trialsports. Auch wenn er keinerlei Wettkämpfe fuhr hat er ja ordentlich geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2013)

HÃ¤? Dann einfach mal die Dropgaps sein lassen.. Ich schaue seine Video auch nur wegen den Sidehops 

Aber schon recht, finde es auch extrem schade.. sobald der Name im Videotitel stand wusste jeder sofort welches Feuerwerk gleich abgeht


----------



## family-biker (15. Juli 2013)

konnte ja nicht gesund sein.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Juli 2013)

welcher extremsport ist denn gesund ? ich kann dir nur zustimmen martin! feuerwerk trifft es  

zum glück gibt es videos zur erinnerung 
vielleicht wird er im alter ja was ruhiger und kommt wieder, was ist denn so mit den anderen legenden z.b. CLS ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2013)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> was ist denn so mit den anderen legenden z.b. CLS ?



Macht jetzt in Mode mit eigener Firma und fÃ¤hrt MTB


----------



## Mulholland (15. Juli 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> konnte ja nicht gesund sein.



Sehe ich genauso...Jeder Sport fordert seine Opfer und Verschleißerscheinungen.Ich hab erst sehr spät damit begonnen und muss nach nur 2 Monatenjetzt erst mal ne Pause einlegen. Tennisellenbogengeschiss.....Werde das aber nutzen um danach noch mehr an mich zu glauben.Ich lass mich nicht so schnell unterkriegen...

Zu D Watson..

Extrem ist ja in erster Linie die Bezeichung für eine Sache von Aussenstehenden, welche entweder von der Materie keine Ahnung haben, oder aber einfach von diesem Grenzbereich zu weit entfernt sind. Einfach deswegen, weil ja auch kein Extremsportler sich ein Bike, Snowboard etc kauft, damit eine Schule besucht und am ersten Tag sich von einem 10 Meter hohen Felsen etc wirft. Genau so läuft es nicht. Jeder beginnt klein. Nimmt man 10 Sportler die den selben Sport machen, oder erlernen, so starten beide auf der selben Stufe, entwickeln sich aber unterschiedlich schnell in unterschiedliche Bereiche.

Warum ich das genauso wie *FamilyBiker *sehe liegt einfach an der nicht zu überlistenden Physik und der Tatsache, dass der Mensch nicht aus Titan etc ist. Diese Dropgaps sind der absolute krankeste Scheiss, den ich jeh gesehen habe. Da sind Höhen dabei, die hätte ich mich zu besten DH Zeit nicht mal mit meinem Fully runter geworfen. Einfach darum, weil die freigesetzte Energie beim aufschlagen sehr hoch ist. Sicher durch die richtige Technik ein Stück weit zu kompensieren, aber nicht ohne Schäden. Zumindest niemals auf längere Sicht. Seine Skills und Können kann man doch auch anders beweisen. Das sind wirklich halsbrecherische Aktionen die D Watson da abgeliefert hat. Zugegeben finde ich das trotz allem schon geil und krass. Die Frage ist aber, ob er sich nicht eines Tages die Frage stellt, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre einfach manche Dinge nicht zu tun und dafür den Sport noch viel länger machen zu können. Auch verstehe ich die etwas engstirnige Einstellung nicht. Nur weil Dropgaps für ihn das Höchste im Trialsport darstellt, er genau darum an einem Punkt angekommen ist, wo er den Sport in dieser Form nicht mehr machen kann, usw...Ich würde da darüber nachdenken...Orthesen ran und einfach auf niedrigeren Plattformen etc.pp trialen... Er hat doch weiß Gott genug bewiesen, dass er es drauf hat wie nicht gleich noch jemand. Ich würde das gemeinsame fahren mit Freunden vermissen. Ein schwieriges Kapitel, dass wir hier nur mit Mutmaßungen durchtränken und nicht gänzlich beleuchten können....

MAD RESPEKT TO DAMON WATSON


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Juli 2013)

Dropgaps nicht alleine, Damon Watson verkörpert nunmal den Style TGS.
Er hat gezeigt zu was ein MEnsch fähig ist, klar zeigen Hermann, Ros, Hermance etc etc. was Präzision ist, Watson hat halt klargemacht wo limits liegen...
Für Hashtagtwo ist die rede von 64" Sidehops... das sind 162cm...



Zu den anderen größen weiß ich nur das Tunnicliffe laut eigener Aussage an nem Video arbeitet


----------



## Mulholland (15. Juli 2013)

1.62 M Sidehop ??? 

Das ist ne Hausnummer ...


Wie gesagt ich finde ihn einfach mega krass und rechne seine Leistung absolut hoch an ! Ich glaube auch, dass er es immer gewusst hat, wie das irgendwann endet, denn das nie geht ja nicht von heut auf morgen kaputt. Da waren sicher einige harte Landungen mir  derben Verletzungen als Vorgeschichte zu verzeichnen. Ich finde es einfach schade, dass der Körper in manchen Bereichen nicht optimiert ist  Hoffentlich gibt es ein Leben V2.0 und dort auch Trial Sport ...


----------



## erwinosius (16. Juli 2013)

Ist wirklich schade solch eine Meldung zu hören. Andererseits wundert es mich und ich glaube auch nicht dass er selbst sich dessen nicht im klaren war.
Deswegen hoffe ich für Ihn dass er weiter einen Weg findet sich dem Sport förderlich zu zeigen. Er hat ja schon immer neue Dimensionen eröffnet auch wenn mir sein Style nicht so wirklich zusagt....





> Hoffentlich gibt es ein Leben V2.0 und dort auch Trial Sport ...



Ich befürchte höchstens Streettrial......


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juli 2013)

Gerade Sportler aus dem Extrem Bereich sind sich dessen durchaus bewusst, doch wird es vom Ehrgeiz (ob falsch sei mal dahingestellt) einfach überblendet. 
Er wird weiter sein Bodybuilding fortsetzen und sonst auch irgendwo Fuß fassen.  

Man lebt eben für seinen Sport... Ohne ist es kaum zu ertragen. Das sehe ich bei mir leider. Konnte Anschluss im Turnen finden. 

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die nächste Jam !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Juli 2013)

warscheinlich hat er nur ne ausrede gesucht,um den jaf weiterverkaufen zu können,wie beim marino damals,und will nicht,dass er diesmal dermassen gehated wird...


----------



## Mulholland (16. Juli 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Ich befürchte höchstens Streettrial......




Mh also ich habe mit einem Street Trial Bike angefangen...und gedenke jetzt, wo ich auf einem Comp Trial stand immer mehr über den Kauf nach. Einerseits finde ich ja jede Weiterentwicklung im Sport positiv und kann das zum Teil gehate auf Danny Macaskill nicht nachvollziehen. Evtl neid weil er richtig Kohle macht.... anderer Seits finde ich es schade, wenn genau durch so einen Hype sich verschiedene Gruppen beginnen anzufeinden. Sport sollte verbinden und nicht ab.- ausgrenzen. Es gibt in jedem Bereich eben Idole und Trendsetter.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Juli 2013)

Also ich kenne kaum jemanden der gegen Danny hated 
Ich kenne einige Leute, für die er nicht unbedingt der Lieblingsfahrer ist und die halt etwas genervt sind, wenn der Sport darauf reduziert wird.
Trotzdem hat wohl jeder großen Respekt vor seiner Leistung. Bei uns in der Gruppe gibt es übrigens Fahrer aller Art und trotzdem versteht sich jeder mit jedem!


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Juli 2013)

Haten würd ich ihn jetzt nicht...
ích mag aber auch nicht was er "geschaffen" hat...
Was viele durch ihn für trial halten sit schlichtweg falsch


----------



## Mulholland (16. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Also ich kenne kaum jemanden der gegen Danny hated
> Ich kenne einige Leute, für die er nicht unbedingt der Lieblingsfahrer ist und die halt etwas genervt sind, wenn der Sport darauf reduziert wird.
> Trotzdem hat wohl jeder großen Respekt vor seiner Leistung. Bei uns in der Gruppe gibt es übrigens Fahrer aller Art und trotzdem versteht sich jeder mit jedem!



Das ist auch eine vorbildliche und faire Einstellung.
Die " Hates " sind auf Facebook, Youtube und auch hier vereinzelt zu finden. Vor allem bei seinem neusten Video " Imaginate " gibt es viele negative Stimmen, von wegen Spielball von Red Bull bla bla bla. Jeder hat eben seinen Liebling und ich finde Danny einen absoluten Sympathieträger, der außerordentliches leistet. Wer von wem was abschaut und gelernt hat ist primär mal egal. Verkehrt finde ich Hater, die bei Trial ihn als Buhmann hinstellen. Streettrial ist nun mal die Verbindung von Trial und Urban etc. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Streettrialer sich über einen Compfahrer stellt, oder anders herum. Meist ist das nur bei den Fans und Betrachtern ein Problem. Was das Fahren mit anderen angeht, so habe ich als Noob, oder Anfänger bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Ich finde eben Vorbilder oder Stars, die einen inspirieren sind meiner Meinung nach für die persönliche Entwicklung sehr wichtig. Sei es aus Motivationszwecken, oder aber auch als Lehrmaterial was Fahrtechnik angeht.



Insomnia- schrieb:


> Haten würd ich ihn jetzt nicht...
> ích mag aber auch nicht was er "geschaffen" hat...
> Was viele durch ihn für trial halten sit schlichtweg falsch




Genau das meine ich ja mit den verschiedenen Styles. Street und Comp ist eben zweierlei und das sollte auch so angenommen und behandelt werden.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Juli 2013)

Also ich glaube, wenn es um Vorbilder geht, dann würde ich auch nicht Danny sagen, selbst wenn ich Street-trial fahren würde.. Mein Vorbild ist eher Chris Akrigg - für mich einer der vollkommensten Fahrer überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Juli 2013)

hust sean hust watson röchel hust


auch null trial im technischen sinne aber in eben dieser szene verwurzelt


----------



## erwinosius (16. Juli 2013)

> Mein Vorbild ist eher Chris Akrigg - für mich einer der vollkommensten Fahrer überhaupt.


----------



## duro e (17. Juli 2013)

Ich mag danny überhaupt nicht, da steh ich ehrlich zu. dieser ganze hype ist sowieso total überzogen. in meinen augen hat es nichts mehr mit trial zu tun. auch wenn er mal nen backwheelhop auf nen stein macht doof gesagt. aber 99 prozent seiner fahrerei sind street/bmx moves auf nem 24zoll bike mit sattel. für mich heißt trial steine oder mauern, der versuch halt etwas zu überwinden. nicht der versuch alles zu back und frontflippen was geht. wenn ich seine videos sehe , bin ich eig eher gelangweilt, weil man schon abschätzen kann was die nächste aktion ist bzw welchen inhalt das video doof gesagt hat. die lines sind ja immer wahnsinn und spektakulär die er fährt, aber das ist für mich schon viel zu viel was die insinierung angeht. 
ich freu mich da lieber über so videos wie z.b das bei kenny belaey im garten, oder auch von tra und den anderen chaoten, das ist trial für mich. natürlich auch die ganze wettkampf abteilung, das ists was den sport ausmacht.
wenn man jetzt mit seinem trialrad durch die stadt rollt, fragen viele ob ich macaskill kenne weil der ja auch trial fährt. schon traurig, alle denken trial sei reiner macaskill sport mit 24zoll inspired bike.

dem mit chris akrigg kann ich nur zustimmen! das selbe würde ich halt eben auch auf kenny behaupten, der ja ebenfalls schon gute aufnahmen auf freeride und street bikes z.b hatte.


----------



## Mulholland (17. Juli 2013)

Die Frage ist dann, wer hat denn Danny Macaskill so auf Trial fixiert, oder das damit so vehement in Verbindung gebracht ? Mit den Moves hast du völlig recht. Im Grunde ist das einfach nur Urban / Street mit ein genau 2 Trial Moves in all seinen Videos. 1.) Der Backwheelhop von Geländer zu Geländer etc und 2.) Und diverse Sidehops etc. Trotz alle dem bin ich sicher, dass er der einzige ist, der sich selbst nicht mit Real Trial in Verbindung bringt. Er kann einfach genial fahren und macht das zu Geld. Es ist wie zu oft das Mediengehype, welches eben daraus ein Problem strickt. Ich habe mir das TRA Blu Ray / Video gekauft und das ist so krank und genial zu gleich. Einfach der Wahnsinn. Ich werde mir auch die BD von Danny kaufen, sollte sie erscheinen. Auch habe ich mir Where the Trails end gekauft, obwohl ich nur noch Trial fahre. Ich respektiere jede Sparte des Radsportes und erkenne die Leistungen an. Was die Medien daraus machen ist das eine, jedoch sollte man sich nicht davon polarisieren lassen. Wir Sportler wissen wie das Hase läuf. Also scheiss drauf. Fahren und Spass haben ist die Devise...


----------



## ecols (25. Juli 2013)

Der Akrigg ist aber auch kein Vollblut Trialer. Ich schau mir selbst die uralten Watson Videos noch unglaublich gerne an. Vor allem der Videostil mit den herrlich britischen Kommentaren vom Kameramann und die brutale Fahrerei, dazu die wahnsinnige Kontrolle beim erbarmungslosen aufs-VR-werfen macht mich schon an. Und nicht zuletzt damals die Aktion mit dem Fahrradständer. 

Vorsicht, die Pixel waren 2008 noch etwas größer.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ec6lzVzyhk"]Damon Watson Slow Dance - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das einfach nur Urban / Street mit ein genau 2 Trial Moves in all seinen Videos.



Das stimmt schon, nur besteht Trial heutzutage sowieso nur aus 3 Moves 

McA macht halt einfach, was die Leute sehen wollen, die meisten langweilen sich nach dem 3. Sidehop auf eine Mauer (ich schau mir sowas auch nicht an, auch wenn ich es selber gerne fahre, Watson ist das Paradebeispiel dafuer).
Was nicht heisst, dass der derzeitige Stand der Streetvideos (egal, ob Trial oder BMX) i.A. weniger langweilig waere, die immer gleichen Tailwhips, 180, 360 und Kombinationen sind auch schon lange nicht mehr besonders innovativ oder unterhaltend. 
Trotzdem wuerde es der Popularitaet von Trial (nicht vergessen, Deutschland ist nach England, Spanien und Frankreich _die_ Hochburg in Europa) nicht schaden, wenn es wieder mehr 'fahren' und weniger 'herumhoppeln' waere - also wieder Moto-Trial aehnlicher (wir sind ja alle damals Rad gefahren, weil wir fuer MX und Trialmopeds zu klein waren, nicht weil wir mit dem Rad an sich fahren wollten).

Das ist uebrigens von der Idee nichts neues, schon Hans Rey hat damals dewegen ein 'normales' MTB und keinen Trialer verwendet, weil sich die Leute eher damit idendifizieren konnten ("mit einem Spezialrad ist's ja nichts Besonderes!").


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. Juli 2013)

und was genau soll jetzt folgen? Am besten drehst Du mal ein innovatives, unterhaltsames Video von der Art Trial, die Du populär machen willst.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> und was genau soll jetzt folgen?



Wenn es um Street geht: seit den 80ern gibt es hunderte von BMX-Tricks, die nicht bzw. kaum mehr verwendet wurden, einfach ein paar dieser wieder mal einbauen, man muss sich nicht einmal neue einfallen lassen.

Zum Thema Trial: die UCI Sektionen muessten wieder anders gestaltet werden, mit mehr An- und Auslauf, sodass das ganze dynamischer wird, eben mehr Bunnyhops als Sidehops. Nicht nur eine Mindestzeit vorscheiben, sondern die tatsaechliche Zeit messen, damit es moeglichst kein stehenbleiben gibt.


----------



## Mulholland (25. Juli 2013)

Leute....

Es ist doch so Latte wer wie Trial fährt. Hauptsache man kommt über das Hindernis und hat Spass dabei. Allein oder mit Buddies.

Was aber nicht ok ist ist die Tatsache, dass eben durch ein Medienhype Sportarten verfremdet werden. DMA macht kein Trial, auch wenn er BW Hops und Sidehops einsetzt. Selbe Moves hat schon vor vielen Jahren Aron Chase mit einem X Countrybike und x andere sogar auf DH Bike gemacht. Auch das war kein Trial.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> DMA macht kein Trial, auch wenn er BW Hops und Sidehops einsetzt.



Streettrial als kein Trial zu bezeichnen ist aber in etwa so, als ob man alles ausser Race-BMX nicht als BMX bezeichnete.
Es ist eine andere Art von Trial, nicht besser oder schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (25. Juli 2013)

Schon klar...

Streettrial ist eine Sparte des Trialsportes, nur geht auf Grund des DMA Hypes..
und ich stehe total auf Danny, das COMP Trial irgendwie gerade unter und das
ist eben genau das was im Sport nicht passieren sollte.

Meine Meinung


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Streettrial ist eine Sparte des Trialsportes, nur geht auf Grund des DMA Hypes..
> und ich stehe total auf Danny, das COMP Trial irgendwie gerade unter und das
> ist eben genau das was im Sport nicht passieren sollte.



Und wie schon geschrieben ist daran Comptrial selbst schuld, da es langweilig anzusehen ist. Und dass es in den letzten Jahren eher schlimmer als besser geworden ist, macht eben nicht zuversichtlich fuer die Zukunft - wieviele haben ueberhaupt erst mit McA von Trial gehoert? Nur dieser Effekt nutzt sich bald ab und wenn man nicht einmal mehr von Streettrial redet, bleiben (ausserhalb Englands, Spaniens, Frankreichs und Deutschlands) nur noch ein paar Mototrialer uebrig, die nebenher noch am Rad trainieren.


----------



## Mulholland (25. Juli 2013)

Mh da muss ich widersprechen. ( Also nur für mich )
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten das DMA Siganture Bike gekauft. Bin damit Street / Urban gefahren. Hab dann ein wenig mit Trial begonnen. Und jetzt habe ich mir ein COMP Trial Bike gekauft. Warum ? Ich habe festgestellt, dass mir " richtiges " Trial viel mehr gefällt und gibt, als Street. Ich finde nicht, dass COMP Trial langweilig ist. Klar die Wettkämpfe sind halt einfach nur " steriler " Sport. Ich schau mir aber die Videos von Leuten an, die richtig gut fahren und die richtig coole Videos drehen können. Corez und Co. Genau so Leute motivieren mich auch im für den Sport doch schon fortgeschrittenerem Alter mit Problemchen dran zu bleiben. 

Die Frage muss sich eben jeder selber stellen.
Muss ich unbedingt jenen Spor machen, der am meisten umworben und promotet wird, oder such ich mir einfach Gleichgesinnte und mache den Sport für mich.....


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Mh da muss ich widersprechen. ( Also nur für mich )



Du widersprichst mir nicht, du bestaetigst mich doch.



Mulholland schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten das DMA Siganture Bike gekauft. Bin damit Street / Urban gefahren. Hab dann ein wenig mit Trial begonnen. Und jetzt habe ich mir ein COMP Trial Bike gekauft.



Genau. Und jetzt stell' dir mal vor, wieviele neue Wettkampftrialer es geben wird, wenn niemanden mehr Streettrial interessiert. Teilweise ist man auch als BMXer (die Zeiten, als die Leute an diese 'gewoehnt' waren sind halt auch lange vorbei) gefragt worden, ob man da jetzt 'so wie McA faehrt'. Das laesst aber schon wieder deutlich nach, trotz Imaginate.

Es ist einfach schade und unnoetig, dass man den Umweg braucht, um Trial halbwegs attraktiv zu machen. Man tut sich halt schwer, das huepfen auf einen Stapel von 6 Paletten sexy darzustellen .


Ich selbst sehe mir ja auch ganz gerne die Streettrialvideos an, obwohl es mich nicht interessiert, selbst zu fahren - wenn, dann fahre ich 'Trial' oder 'echtes' Street' (BMX).


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Was nicht heisst, dass der derzeitige Stand der Streetvideos (egal, ob Trial oder BMX) i.A. weniger langweilig waere, die immer gleichen Tailwhips, 180, 360 und Kombinationen sind auch schon lange nicht mehr besonders innovativ oder unterhaltend.



Also gerade Imaginate hat doch auch mal wieder ein paar Trialelemente.. Sind einige Rollbunnys dabei, Gaps, Aktionen vom Hinterrad aus.. Dazu halt Backflip, Frontflip, Rodeo.. Die Aktionen mit den Bällen waren auch neu.. Die Sprung von einem Stift auf den anderen etc.. Da ist auch viel bei was Trial ausmacht, nur kommt es DmA eben nicht auf den letzten Zentimeter an, sondern eher auf den Style.. Wenn du irgendwann auf einem hohen Niveau fährst, dann eröffnen sich ja nur 3 Wege:
- Streettrial, also möglichst viel Style etc.
- Höher, weiter, kranker
- guter Wettkampffahrer

Dass sich nun jemand entschließt das ganze ansehnlicher zu machen und sich nicht auf den Rest einlässt kann man ihm ja wohl kaum vorwerfen.. Sind ja immerhin seine Skills


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Also gerade Imaginate hat doch auch mal wieder ein paar Trialelemente



Mir gings auch weniger um Imaginate oder andere Videos von McA, als um die Streetedits (wie gesagt, egal, ob Trial oder BMX) der anderen, Imaginate hatte ja tatsaechlich den Flip ueber den Ball auf die Schienen. 

Zum Rest kann ich auch nur sagen, dass du das Post voellig missverstanden hast, ich waere der letzte, der irgendjemanden 'zuviel Style auf Kosten der Technik' vorwuerfe.


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Juli 2013)

Der Rest bezog sich nicht auf dich  Da bin ich, denke ich, ganz mit dir auf einer Linie. Wollte nur nochmal unterstreichen, dass der DmA Edit eben wirklich was neues zeigt und auch echte Trial-Elemente hat, einige Trialer neigen ja dazu das zu leugnen. (Wahrscheinlich weil sie es nicht auf ihrem Comp-Bike schaffen)


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Juli 2013)

Comp trial oder Street trial... was auch immer, jedem das seine.

Watson hat in Facebook eine Aussage an Neil tunnicliffe gerichtet welche miener Meinung ziemlich gleich kommt.

Watson zu Tunnicliffe:
"DUDE, release some media, just bin on forum and im bored shitless of watching natty and the current trend to be french as ****"

Ich fand höher,weiter klasse... ist irgendwie mein Ding 
Umso tragischer der Verlust...


----------



## Hoffes (25. Juli 2013)

Darf man mal fragen auf was für Comp trials ihr schon wahrt 


Und wenn ihr jetzt mit einer sdm oder ndm kommt dann ist kein Wunder das ihr so begeistert davon seit 


Geht mal auf ein World Cup oder DM 


Da gibt es schöne final Modelle 



Und schade das Watson aufhört 
Habe mir immer gerne die Engländer schranz Filme angeschaut :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

